# Tren Recovery



## metsfan4life (Jul 28, 2013)

Sup guys....

So, I started out with 350TrenA, 600 Mast P, and 300 Test Prop. I talked to a lot of people because I did not feel much of anything, ok nothing at all, from the tren. Advised to bump up, so went at 600mg/wk and still felt nothing. Was recommended to switch suppliers, so I did this. Trust me, the gear was not the issue, very respected supplier so no issues with that. Plus, buddies running same gear felt the tren, as well as I got some serious coughs going on occasionally. But anyways, got bloods ran and RBC and whatnot from Tren never was effected. I ended up running 1.25g/wk of Tren and 800 of Prop/wk and I still never felt anything or saw anything. Diet was in check provided by Spongy. Had bloods ran 2x during this cycle and all normal levels you expect to see up were up, but none on the tren side. My question is this... Ive seen and read a lot from guys on here who say recovery from tren can be a long process....with tren not really effecting me blood wise nor physically (i slept like a baby, no hard time breathing during cardio, anger was normal, strength didnt do much in terms of tren, no fat loss really other than some diet..which my weight is pretty much right on the same number as when I started, can see some muscle gains but yeah), do you guys think the recovery will take as long? Yes, I know, blood work blood work blood work is only 100% way to tell but just a thought that crossed my mind. Obviously I will be getting bloods drawn so no worries on that.

--Mets


----------



## Bigwhite (Jul 28, 2013)

1.25g a week of tren ace and you felt nothing. Dude, you got bunk tren bottom line so I wouldn't worry about a tough recovery cuz you aint got nothing to recover from...


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 28, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> 1.25g a week of tren ace and you felt nothing. Dude, you got bunk tren bottom line so I wouldn't worry about a tough recovery cuz you aint got nothing to recover from...




trust me, I've heard it before, it was not bunk gear. I can assure you this. source that brew this is a stand up guy. I know a bunch of people on here run the same lab. Besides, I have gave the exact bottle to a friend just to prove to myself, and sure enough, worked like a charm. I just dont respond at all to tren apparently, my body spits out


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 28, 2013)

Mets you're a freak of nature so I won't guess at what the recovery will be like. Just run your pct and find out.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 28, 2013)

Just curious; when you ran blood work while on Tren A, what did your ALT/AST look like and how was your cholesterol? 

Personally, I have one hell of a time getting back to normal after running Tren. For whatever reasons my sex drive drops of for weeks after the run. I always start freaking out that it won't come back. Lol; it's almost enough not to run the shit 



metsfan4life said:


> Sup guys....
> 
> So, I started out with 350TrenA, 600 Mast P, and 300 Test Prop. I talked to a lot of people because I did not feel much of anything, ok nothing at all, from the tren. Advised to bump up, so went at 600mg/wk and still felt nothing. Was recommended to switch suppliers, so I did this. Trust me, the gear was not the issue, very respected supplier so no issues with that. Plus, buddies running same gear felt the tren, as well as I got some serious coughs going on occasionally. But anyways, got bloods ran and RBC and whatnot from Tren never was effected. I ended up running 1.25g/wk of Tren and 800 of Prop/wk and I still never felt anything or saw anything. Diet was in check provided by Spongy. Had bloods ran 2x during this cycle and all normal levels you expect to see up were up, but none on the tren side. My question is this... Ive seen and read a lot from guys on here who say recovery from tren can be a long process....with tren not really effecting me blood wise nor physically (i slept like a baby, no hard time breathing during cardio, anger was normal, strength didnt do much in terms of tren, no fat loss really other than some diet..which my weight is pretty much right on the same number as when I started, can see some muscle gains but yeah), do you guys think the recovery will take as long? Yes, I know, blood work blood work blood work is only 100% way to tell but just a thought that crossed my mind. Obviously I will be getting bloods drawn so no worries on that.
> 
> --Mets


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mets you're a freak of nature so I won't guess at what the recovery will be like. Just run your pct and find out.



true that. my body hates me i think



grind4it said:


> Just curious; when you ran blood work while on Tren A, what did your ALT/AST look like and how was your cholesterol?
> 
> Personally, I have one hell of a time getting back to normal after running Tren. For whatever reasons my sex drive drops of for weeks after the run. I always start freaking out that it won't come back. Lol; it's almost enough not to run the shit



I had bloods ran 5/29 and 6/24. During the 6/24, I had added some Var for a few weeks so I know that will play it out as well.
WBC: 6.1/8.2
RBC: 5.14/4.74
AST: 54/117
ALT:  125/194
Test: 611/ >1500  (the one at 611 was on only 300mg Prop/wk)

As far as sex drive, no matter what I run, it doesnt increase. Ive ran various ranges of levels on compounds and never got an increase. the 1st 2 weeks of mast I was horny as all...3rd week..back to normal. Its like my body becomes accustom to anything after 2 weeks.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 28, 2013)

300mg of prop/week for how long?  

600+ng/dl is an EXTREMELY low test result for the dose you were taking.  Your body is f'ing weird.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 28, 2013)

Stretch said:


> 300mg of prop/week for how long?
> 
> 600+ng/dl is an EXTREMELY low test result for the dose you were taking.  Your body is f'ing weird.




I believe it was during 3rd week is when I got the 1st bloods ran at 300mg Prop/week. from what I was told by a few, not to worry about that too much because its around trt level for some. trust me, Im aware my body is weird. I ran winstrol at one point in a cycle and got nothing from it as well except for a tight right hamstring at night...no physical attributes at all. started at 50mg/day and ran up to 100. maybe I need 2 week cycles and go to another 2 week cycle, etc ha


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 5, 2013)

anyone else got any thoughts? last shot is coming up


----------



## losieloos (Aug 5, 2013)

I just got done running tren a at 700 a week 5 weeks ago, week one of pct I had no sex drive but was still able to get it up, week 2 same thing, week 3 same thing week 4 I was back to normal.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 5, 2013)

im on 400 wk....viagra when it looks like its gona happen


----------



## bronco (Aug 5, 2013)

metsfan4life said:


> true that. my body hates me i think
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What were test levels before cycle? Personally I think your prop and tren is bunk or underdosed


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 5, 2013)

dont remember exact numbers on what they were before cycle. I dont have the papers from my diabetic doc. I didnt get them ran thru medlabs bc my insurance covers it when I go to the endocrine dr. But my prop and tren is not bunk...this I can promise you. I ran tren from 2 very reliable sources, very reliable! the same tren was also run by my buddies who love the stuff and all of their blood levels are what you would expect from tren. Prop is good to go as same thing, blood levels are 1500+ and same with my buddies levels. so please, no more " your prop and tren are bunk" because Id be willing to put my life that they arent as levels can be proved. Apparently, like POB can attest, my body becomes accustom to things very quick or I need an extreme high dosage. But again, the gear is not underdosed nor bunk, the sources on these are very reliable and I know a bunch of guys here would attest because they run some of the same gear


----------

